# Homemade thigh holster rig. Fake infomercial included.



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

Introducing Uncle Mike's custom convertible hybrid holster system. It is made of a composite nylon with a custom felt backing that was meticulously cut out and glued on. This system can be worn in a traditional OWB manner on a belt or you can chose to wear it on your thigh using the Thigh Rider. (TM). You are able to conceal the weapon in shorts wearing the Thigh Rider (TM). One can run, jog and jump up and down and the weapon stays secure. The Thigh Rider (TM) holds the composite holster secure when the weapon is drawn. 
But wait! If you order in the next 15 min we'll throw in the credit card hider for free. (separate shipping and handling.) This slim design holds your credit cards and ID snug and secure where the bad guys won't think too look. Get yours today!

It can also be used as a knee brace.. I was digging through the closet looking for something and I saw an old knee brace and it gave me an idea. I was like why don't I try to attach a holster to it. So I did and it worked. I also found a credit card holder from one of my wife's old purses when I was rummaging (through a closet, not her purse)so I tried to seen if I could attach it somehow. It worked also. 
I got that holster from a gander mountain going out of biz sale. It was orig $35 but I got it for $15. It's alright, but I wouldn't want to pay more than $15 for it. It kept poking me and rubbing my side so I glued some felt on the back and it helped w/ the rubbing. It's made in the USA, by the way. Phalanx is the brand. When I first put my weapon in it was like The Sword and The Stone trying to get it out. I holstered and re-holstered a few times here and there through out the day. It took some force. I left the weapon in the holster for a few days and it was a little easier to draw, but not great. I then heated the holster with the weapon in it with a hair dryer. Mostly around the trigger guard area on the back side of the holster, but a little on the front side too. After that I left it on the dash of my car with the holster in it on a 100*+ day. I was parked in a secure private area. Now draws well and the retention is good. I can turn it upside down and the weapon won't fall out. But it's still uncomfortable. 
http://www.stealthoperator.com/Stealth-Operator-Compact.html
I think I'm fixing to buy an Israeli made Fobus though. It's only $25 or so and has more cushion on the hip. 
The knee brace rig really did work though. I didn't run in it, but I walked around the house and I jumped up and down and everything stayed put. Even the credit cards. I also drew my weapon aggressively and it came out and the knee brace stayed put. It's more comfy than on the belt. If I had better legs and wore shorts more often I might use this thing. It'd work on the outside of pants I guess if you were at the farm or wanted to look like a commando in town. I recently ordered "The $30 Gun Belt" and I'm waiting to recieve it. If it turns out to be crappy I'm going to make a YouTube review and put it next to the guy's who gave it a good review. I hope the guy that left the good review wasn't the guy who made the belt... http://m.ebay.com/itm/Concealed-Car...n-Belt-Thick-Full-Grain-Leather-/152099164642


----------



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

Did the pics make it? For some reason I can't see attachments once they're attached or anyone else's.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From my own experience, I suggest that you will eventually need a connection between a waist-belt and the thigh-brace holster rig.
When you move around throughout a reasonably active day, you will find the thigh brace sliding around circumfrentially because of the mass of the loaded pistol. It may also move up and (mostly) down. You will eventually find yourself making almost continuous adjustments.

I see that your rig fits under your shorts.
OK. So how do you access the pistol? By inserting your hand down through the waistband of your shorts?
Have you tried making quick, effective presentations from that condition? Standing still? Moving toward cover?
What were the results, in terms of access time from "Go!" to the first shot?

From my own experience, I suggest against the use of any Fobus holster.
They are assembled with insufficient numbers of rivets, all of which are applied in a way that weakens the plastic.
I tested an older model of the Fobus for a review, and I found that it was all too easy to grab the holster pouch and rip it off of its paddle or belt loop. It was dead easy from behind the Fobus-holster carrier; and it was easy enough from the front, even when the carrier knew I was coming for his gun.

It is beyond my understanding why someone would buy a $600.00 pistol, and then want to carry it in a $25.00 holster on a $30.00 belt.
Generally speaking, a well-made and effective carry rig will cost about $200.00, holster, belt, and reload pouch included.


----------



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> From my own experience, I suggest that you will eventually need a connection between a waist-belt and the thigh-brace holster rig.
> When you move around throughout a reasonably active day, you will find the thigh brace sliding around circumfrentially because of the mass of the loaded pistol. It may also move up and (mostly) down. You will eventually find yourself making almost continuous adjustments.
> 
> I see that your rig fits under your shorts.
> ...


I'm not really going to wear that thing. I was mainly just messing around. 
I'm new to carrying other than on a duty belt. The fobus one would just be used for range use and when tromping around then woods. I don't believe I'm going to buy another "knock around" holster though. That green one works well enough for deer lease use and stuff like that. Wearing it on my belt of course like it's made to. The knee brace thing was just a late night expeeiment. The next holster I buy will be a "good one." But I don't always want to carry iwb and I can't really afford a good iwb and owb holster. Will you take a look at this one? It's a dual carry and it got decent reviews. My only concern is that a dual carry might not perform well at both positions but mediocre at both. Here she is. What do you think: good, bad, ugly?
Thanks 
Mike 
http://www.gunnersalley.com/mtr-custom-dual-carry-holster/


----------



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

I pulled the trigger on the MTR dual carry. I'll report back in 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The MTR Dual Carry holster will probably work well as an OWB concealment rig.
I'm not so sure about its IWB function, because the screws are set in one position without a means of height adjustment.
(However, the photo showing it with its clips installed seems to indicate that it will ride at the correct height.)


----------

